# Should cigar smokers, pipe smokers, dippers and cigarette smokers band together?



## Skoallio (Dec 20, 2013)

Anti tobacco people arent just going after cigarettes, they want all tobacco consumers treated the same as meth addicts. When smoking was banned in almost every restaurant, bar and casino in the country, it wasnt just cigarette smoking that was banned. I was wondering if tobacco consumers of all types banded together, it would create a more powerful effective force to stop any more tobacco tyranny.


----------



## JohnG (Feb 27, 2015)

Skoallio said:


> Anti tobacco people arent just going after cigarettes, they want all tobacco consumers treated the same as meth addicts. When smoking was banned in almost every restaurant, bar and casino in the country, it wasnt just cigarette smoking that was banned. I was wondering if tobacco consumers of all types banded together, it would create a more powerful effective force to stop any more tobacco tyranny.


Sounds like an NRA type group for smokers. (I'm an NRA member).


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

I seriously doubt if any other tobacco wants to lock arms with cigarettes considering the fire storm cigarettes have been in for a while. It also seems most other tobacco was satisfied to distance themselves from cigarettes since that is where the majority of the heat was. Unfortunately this thing has gained a lot of momentum and will be almost impossible to stop, tremendously difficult just to slow it down. True question seems to be where will it stop. We've already seen certain establishments try to down size sugary drinks, cut back sodium content, and limit where junk food can and can't be sold. If the majority doesn't step up quick and tell the nanny state to get out of our business and do the jobs the government was original charged to do, we'll all find our freedoms all but gone.


----------



## Beery (May 25, 2015)

Personally, I love to smoke cigars, but I hate the smell of stale cigarette smoke. So I may be in a small minority here, but no one will ever find me lobbying to bring back smoking in public places, because I remember the years I spent working in pubs full of stale smoke from the nasty 3rd rate tobacco they put in cigarettes. The ban on smoking in public places has made life far more enjoyable for me, because when I'm not smoking I want to breathe air free from smoke. Then again, I'm an introvert, so I prefer not to be around other folks when I enjoy a smoke.

And let's be realistic - no one is going to stop people smoking in their own homes within the lifetimes of anyone now living.


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm have no desire to push for smoking in every establishment. That being said, in my opinion, those decisions could be made by business owners and individuals. Some eating establishments play the music way too loud for my liking during a meal. The wait staff and loyal customer base are going to have their hearing impaired. I don't eat there. Sometimes I call in an order and take home. I have no right to tell others they can't go there to eat or work. If enough people feel as I do, these establishments will either turn down the music or go out of business. If enough people don't share my feelings they will do fine. There are enough places that don't play it as loud to keep me satisfied for many years.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Beery said:


> Personally, I love to smoke cigars, but I hate the smell of stale cigarette smoke. So I may be in a small minority here, but no one will ever find me lobbying to bring back smoking in public places, because I remember the years I spent working in pubs full of stale smoke from the nasty 3rd rate tobacco they put in cigarettes. The ban on smoking in public places has made life far more enjoyable for me, because when I'm not smoking I want to breathe air free from smoke. Then again, I'm an introvert, so I prefer not to be around other folks when I enjoy a smoke.
> 
> And let's be realistic - no one is going to stop people smoking in their own homes within the lifetimes of anyone now living.


I'm with you. I remember going to the bowling alley as a youth and when I got home was asked if I had been smoking.


----------



## Beery (May 25, 2015)

Another issue for me is that, in a place where stale cigarette smoke smell is lingering and good tobacco smoke is mingling together with what I consider to be nastier stuff, it makes it that much harder to appreciate the true aromas from a cigar. I want clean air around me so that when I get home from a restaurant or from the office, and I decide to smoke a cigar, I don't want to have to change clothes and shower so that I can get rid of every nasty smell that's deposited itself on me during the day.

But again, that's just me. I realize others have different opinions and the last thing I want is to get into an argument about it. I just didn't want folks seeing a thread like this to think that being pro-cigar meant having to be against smoking bans in public places. I think there's plenty of room for all opinions. Folks who want to bring back smoking to restaurants have every right to lobby for it. I'm just saying that here's at least one fan of cigars and pipes who is against it.


----------



## Jezebelguy (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm an ex-cigarette smoker, and I have to say, it's OUTRAGEOUS how smokers are treated today. Tobacco is a totally legal, non hallucinogenic substance, and in no way impairs anyone using it. If you're an adult, you should be able to smoke.

That being said, I believe that in this day and age, & in the increasingly authoritarian government we live under, it's in cigar & pipe smokers' best interest to DISTANCE ourselves from cigarette smokers as much as possible. The linking of all smokers as one in the same by the anti-smoking crowd is their most powerful weapon. Pipe and cigar smokers have to start speaking up and calling them out on that bullshit. Cigarettes are highly addictive, and essentially a delivery mechanism for nicotine. You smoke them out of habit and addiction. Cigars and pipes are NOT inhaled, and not smoked for addiction, but for relaxation, as was the case before the 20th century.

This distinction and de-linking cigar and pipes from cigarettes is crucial in the fight to gain rights. Concede that any smoking has risks sure, but most people who've never smoked a pipe or cigar probably assume you inhale those too, or that they are as addictive as cigarettes. Totally FALSE. This has to be continually emphasized by cigar and pipe smokers. As long as the anti-smoking nazis are allowed to lump all smokers in together, they win. There has to be a stepping up to call them out on this, and let people know yea you can smoke tobacco for enjoyment, and not have the same major health risks as cigarettes. Cigarettes have been allowed to totally hijack tobacco in people's minds. Which is sad. Because before the 20th century, cigarettes basically did not exist.


----------

